# tpms wont relearn



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The tool has to be held exact angle and position.

Straight up and antenna in front of the valve stem in the tire area. About 2 inches.

If it don't work. Try a fresh battery. Works for me. If it still don't work. Time for a new tool.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Yep, was going to also suggest a new battery.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> The tool has to be held exact angle and position.
> 
> Straight up and antenna in front of the valve stem in the tire area. About 2 inches.
> 
> If it don't work. Try a fresh battery. Works for me. If it still don't work. Time for a new tool.


what are you talking aboot?

2011 doesnt need relearn tool


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

boraz said:


> what are you talking aboot?
> 
> 2011 doesnt need relearn tool


Is there a difference between 2011 and 2012? Just wondering because my 2012 uses a TPMS relearn tool at each wheel.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Maqcro1 said:


> Is there a difference between 2011 and 2012? Just wondering because my 2012 uses a TPMS relearn tool at each wheel.


2012 was first yr you need relearn tool


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a trick that works without the tool.
The people on here said it was discontinued in 2014 I think.

2011 can use the trick or the tool.

After 2014. The tool is needed.

The tool is designed for 2006 and later vehicles.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

boraz said:


> what are you talking aboot?
> 
> 2011 doesnt need relearn tool


No but it's easier.

12, 13 don't need it either. According to this very forum.

That very discussion was had on here 5 years ago.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

boraz said:


> 2012 was first yr you need relearn tool


Thanks for clarifying. 😊


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> No but it's easier.
> 
> 12, 13 don't need it either. According to this very forum.
> 
> That very discussion was had on here 5 years ago.


Talking about letting air out of the tire in clockwise rotation starting from driver front wheel?


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Cruisecruze1! said:


> Ive got a 2011 cruze ls and I cant get the tpms system to relearn. I get to the tire pressure screen on the instrument panel but i get no response from the button on the end of the stalk, nor do i get a horn response. any Ideas ?


How OLD are your SENSORS inside each Tire ??
They can last around 5 ~ 7 yrs.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> No but it's easier.
> 
> 12, 13 don't need it either. According to this very forum.
> 
> That very discussion was had on here 5 years ago.


what makes you think TS is even using a learn tool?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

boraz said:


> what makes you think TS is even using a learn tool?


How can you possibly think the tool is NOT easier?

What am I missing?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> How can you possibly think the tool is NOT easier?
> 
> What am I missing?


how does a relearn tool make the button on the end of the stalk respond?

youre answering questions that arent being asked.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Cruisecruze1! said:


> Ive got a 2011 cruze ls and I cant get the tpms system to relearn. I get to the tire pressure screen on the instrument panel but i get no response from the button on the end of the stalk, nor do i get a horn response. any Ideas ?


Hope this helps... !!

*BASE LEVEL DISPLAY*
Time needed: 7 minutes.
In 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017 2018 2019 2020 2021 Chevy Cruze, you can reset the TPMS via the menu in the information display using the control button located on the turn signal lever. However, you need the *TPMS Relearn Tool* to do this. Follow these instructions to get started:

*Turn the ignition key to the “ON” position without starting the engine*
If your vehicle has an ignition button, press the Engine Start/Stop button without touching the brake pedal
*Press the MENU button repeatedly until you see VEHICLE INFORMATION menu on the display*
The button is located on the turn signal lever








*Scroll down to the “TIRE PRESSURE” menu*
Use the thumbwheel to scroll down
*Press and hold the SET button to enter the relearn mode*
The horn will sound twice and the TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE message will appear on the screen
*Start from the driver side front tire, use the TPMS Relearn tool to activate the tpms sensor*
Place the relearn tool against the tire sidewall, near the valve stem. Then press the button to activate the TPMS sensor
*Repeat the process for the passenger side front tire, passenger side rear tire, and the driver side rear tire*
A horn chirp will confirm that the sensor has been reset
*Turn off the ignition after you reset the last tire*
The TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE message will disappear
*Adjust the tire pressure in all four tires recommended on the tire placard*
Done!
* .....OR TRY THIS..... *

*Auto relearn procedure (2011-2016):*

Adjust tire pressures to placard value
Turn the ignition to ON/RUN with the engine off
Use the MENU button to select the Vehicle Information Menu in the DIC
Use the thumbwheel to scroll to the Tire Pressure Menu Item screen
Press the SET/CLR button to begin the sensor matching process
Press the SET/CLR button again to confirm
Horn will chirp twice and the TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE message displays on the DIC screen
Use the TPMS Tester to activate the left front sensor
Horn will chirp once when the sensor ID has been matched to the left front
Repeat for the right front, right rear, left rear sensors
Horn will chirp twice to indicate the sensor ID has been matched to the left front and the TPMS sensor matching process is no longer active
The TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE message on the DIC display will turn off
Turn ignition OFF


----------

